# its the season



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

For the last 2 night I have been dreaming of being on the river, Just standing in the water with snow eveywhere, fast moving clear water, that makes you want to reach down and take a drink of it. (ahh serenity)........But now I'm at work, no steelhead, Come On WINTER


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

the steel itch is has got me again this year....a little early I might add. Does anyone have any idea when they'll start they're runs? is this rain gunna speed them along?


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I'll start trying in 2 weeks... If your going to start scotting you better get out there


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

the earliest i ever caught river steel was mid september. breakwalls start up early september depending on lake water temp(look in weathernet5.com boating forecast bottom of page). get out there and you may get lucky


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Alot of factor are involved in when a run could start. 2 years ago I pulled my first out of rocky over labor day weekend.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

joe01 said:


> Alot of factor are involved in when a run could start. 2 years ago I pulled my first out of rocky over labor day weekend.


Earliest I ever pulled one from the rock was near the marina during the first week of September.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

thanks guys, heading up to NY on the 15th of sept for work. I'll bring my gear and try and get into some steel on the way back. will post results.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

soon my friends, very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

almost!!!!!!!!!! cant wait! come on steel!:G :G


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow seems like the season just ended! this summer flew by!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

picked up some new Simms waders and absolutely cant wait to get out and chase some steel again... I never thought I'd be praying for cold weather and rain..


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

i would rather fish in fall or winter then any day in summer, your right this year just flew by. I need to pick up a new pair of waders too, after 6years of abuse mine are shot..... I hope in 3 weeks I'll be fishin for kings in Mich.....


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

No joke, the last 3 nights I have been dreaming of steelhead, my wife thinks I'm nuts.... Seriously, come on steel!!!!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

You guys are nuts, this is just like the walleye run. There wont be any numbers till late october/november. Of course a few lost fish will enter the rivers earlier but that doesnt mean much. We still are having 90F days.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

There will be plenty of fish out east very soon. PA fish are starting.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

hey bigdaddy300, dont 4 get to hook up with me this year on sum chrome... i moved off of northcliff, im back out in sagamore. do u still have my number, if not p.m. me and ill send it to u.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

PM on the way.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I am way to ready to get the first steelie on the line and I got a new climber with me that has never caught a steelie, he's in for a treat.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a pig roast this week, Mountaineer next, king fishing, and then My first trip to the rivers,


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I can only count a few times I got out fishing this summer.
Nothing competes with steelhead.
Bring on the fall.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Live the dream and get out!!!!!! Got this 27" fat football fresh chrome the other day. Made a few mad dashes and some cool acobatic flips. Love when they run crazy. Cut my fight time down to minutes (compared to last year 30 minute fight), got lucky cause all I had was 2lb tippet. Didn't expect to find any chrome this early. 

If you can identify the rocks I'll reveil the spot and the GPS coordinates (hehehehehehe)


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

ngski, well by that picture you were in Northern PA, with a 12 pack, 5 woman from hooters, 2 from larry flint club, a fishing pole with a smile from ear to ear, Now can I get those GPS , man i'm good


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

congrats on the early steel, what fly if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

After this cool weekend they should be picking some up at the breakwalls. The salmon were already rolling in the rivers at night in Ney York over the labor day weekend. Earliest I have ever seen that happen myself. Was scraping them up off the bottom of lake erie walleye trolling last year the second week of september. Funny picking them up off the bottom, but they were there. Hopefully will try this weekend """if my sons schedule allows"""
Triple-j


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

AnthHol said:


> congrats on the early steel, what fly if you dont mind me asking?


The water was clear so I usually use smaller fly, this one took a size 16 prince nymph.

JOE01 close but no cigar, like the Larry Flint ref.


----------

